# Weird squishy, slimy film on mopani wood



## clerbird321 (Nov 16, 2020)

Hello all.

Just started doing my betta’s water change for the week, and noticed on his new piece of driftwood that there is this slimy film on the bottom of it, where it was against the gravel on the floor of the tank. Idk if you can see it in the picture. It also kinda has a strong sulfur-y smell to it. Should I take this out and toss it or is this stuff okay? What is it? Also attached a photo of the other side, the darker side, that doesn’t have the film and was facing up. The two sides have always been different colors, it’s just the film that is new. Last photo is what it looks like on a paper towel after I wiped it off.


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

It’s just bio film, it will clear up after a week or so.


----------



## clerbird321 (Nov 16, 2020)

BettaloverSara said:


> It’s just bio film, it will clear up after a week or so.


okay great thanks Sara😊


----------



## Fish guy 697754 (Dec 18, 2020)

yes I think it is biofilm too


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

.... I'm not sure that biofilm has an odor, plus you're not seeing that on anything else? I'm admittedly paranoid about what's in my tank, but if this were me I'd question the safety of it.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

_What causes it?_

The fish tank and water is filled with all sorts of beneficial bacteria. Whenever you introduce items into your tank, especially organic matter such as a piece of driftwood, bacteria or fungus will find a place to colonize and grow. The driftwood will release excess carbohydrates and delicious nutrients that the bacterial fungus love feeding on. There may be some organic matter on the wood that the bacterial fungus maybe feeding on. It's just part of the decomposition process of the organic matter (driftwood) introduced into an oxygen and bacteria rich environment. It's just nature doing it's job. 
*From an Internet Source*​


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> It's just nature doing it's job.


...but, does it smell like the OP described?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Yes. Mine did. One can never be too careful, though, so there's no harm in doing extra scrubbing and boiling. 

If it appears on anything other than driftwood it is something else.


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

My drift wood did that. I hadn‘t ever had it before. Freaked me out so googled it. Said it was safe and as RTST said that was the reason I got. Said it would go away in a few days. But my mollies and snails had a hay day with eating it and it is all gone.


----------

